# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Ραφήνας - History of Rafina >  Ιστορικές αναζητήσεις στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας

## Apostolos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας βρεί ποιό απ' όλα τα ανοιχτά φέρυ εικονίζετε εδώ???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι το "Γλύφα" ( :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν είχαμε μία φώτο του πρός σύγκριση.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά δεν γνωρίζω ποιά είναι η συγκεκριμμένη παντόφλα. Αλλά είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι δεν η Γλύφα.

Εχω ταξιδέψει με την Γλύφα γύρω στο 1996. Ουδεμία σχέση. :wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από καφετέρια της Ραφήνας αλιεύσαμε την παρακάτω σημαντική φωτογραφία (όχι καλής ποιότητας). Σε αυτήν υπάρχει μία μεγαλύτερη παντόφλα (δεν είναι η ίδια με την παραπάνω), αλλά κυρίως βλέπουμε μια σπάνια εικόνα της Ραφήνας με τον μώλο-τσιμεντόπλοιο.
Δεν ξέρω το όνομά της παντόφλας. Τα ονόματα που έχω ακούσει ότι κατά καιρούς έχουν περάσει είναι "Άγιος Νικόλαος", 'Άγιος Ιωάννης" ( :Wink:  και "Γλύφα", αλλά μάλλον αυτή μεταγενέστερα. Θα πρέπει να απαντήσουν παλιότεροι. 
Πάντως, πρέπει να είναι και αυτή γύρω στα 1970+.

Ραφήνα (παλιά).jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος της εποχής ήταν κλειστή παντόφλα, άρα λοιπόν δεν είναι η εικονιζόμενη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παντόφλα που διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία που δημοσίευσε ο Apostolos (σε αυτήν που διακρίνεται και το "Πόρτο Λάφια") είναι το "¶γιος Νικόλαος".
Προφανώς όχι η παντόφλα στην οποία αναφέρεται ο Leo και έχει το ίδιο όνομα. Αυτά σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπαν σήμερα παλιοί κάτοικοι της Ραφήνας. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά τους τη γραμμή Μαρμαρίου (Καρύστου) - Ραφήνας την εκαναν εκείνη την εποχή τρία πλοία:
-  Το τεράστιο, σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα, "Πόρτο Λάφια"
-  Η παντόφλα '¶γιος Νικόλαος"
-  Το μικρό επιβατηγό (δεν έπαιρνε αυτοκίνητα) "Φανερωμένη", ή "Φανούλα" όπως το έλεγαν οι ντόποιοι.

----------


## nautikos

Συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του συναδελφου καραβολατρη Roi Baudoin και απο καποιες δικες μου υποψιες, κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι το εικονιζομενο πλοιο λεγεται οντως Αγ Νικολαος και ειναι αυτο εδω. Σιγουρα σε πρωτη φαση φαινεται τελειως διαφορετικο, αλλα αν λαβετε υποψη το ονομα, τη γεφυρα, το παραξενο στραβο ιστο θα καταλαβετε οτι προκειται για το ιδιο πλοιο που εχει υποστει αρκετη μετασκευη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το "¶γιος Νικόλαος". 
Το πλοίο, όμως, που δημοσιεύεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ποιο μπορεί να είναι; 
Κατά τα άλλα, κατά καιρούς, έχουν περάσει αρκετές παντόφλες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας (σύμφωνα και με μαρτυρίες των ντόπιων). Εκτός, βέβαια, από το "Γλύφα (1983) και "¶γιος Νικόλαος" (αυτό που αναφέρει ο Leo).

----------


## Apostolos

> Συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του συναδελφου καραβολατρη Roi Baudoin και απο καποιες δικες μου υποψιες, κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι το εικονιζομενο πλοιο λεγεται οντως Αγ Νικολαος και ειναι αυτο εδω. Σιγουρα σε πρωτη φαση φαινεται τελειως διαφορετικο, αλλα αν λαβετε υποψη το ονομα, τη γεφυρα, το παραξενο στραβο ιστο θα καταλαβετε οτι προκειται για το ιδιο πλοιο που εχει υποστει αρκετη μετασκευη.


Πραγματικά! Μου ήρθε στο νού το σχέδιο του, όταν το είχα φωτογραφίσει στην Ελευσίνα αλλα τα μάτια μου με ξεγέλασαν!

----------


## nautikos

> Το πλοίο, όμως, που δημοσιεύεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ποιο μπορεί να είναι;


Για ποια φωτο αναφερεσαι? Σε αυτη http://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment....achmentid=1293 ??

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον εδω!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ερώτηση αφορά το πλοίο που υποδεικνύει ο φίλος Ναυτικός.

----------


## nautikos

> Η ερώτηση αφορά το πλοίο που υποδεικνύει ο φίλος Ναυτικός.


Δηλαδη δεν δεχεσαι οτι ειναι το πλοιο που αναφερω λιγο πιο πανω?

----------


## Apostolos

Καταφέραμε να μπερδευτούμε! Τελικά Άγιος Νικόλαος ονομάζονται όλα αυτα που εικονίζονται παρακάτω?
http://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment....achmentid=1293
http://images4.fotopic.net/?iid=yr7p...024&quality=70
http://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment....5&d=1199696985

Έχουν καμιά σχέση με το thread εδώ? (δέν νομίζω)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αναζητάμε το όνομα για το πρώτο, όπως τα τοποθετείς (η φωτογραφία του οποίου υπάρχει στο πατάρι της καφετέριας με το όνομα "Stefano" στη Ραφήνα).
Οι άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες πρέπει να αφορούν το ίδιο πλοίο, το "Άγιος Νικόλαος".
Πιθανόν, και το πλοίο στο άλλο thread να έχει το ίδιο όνομα "Άγιος Νικόλαος".

----------


## nautikos

Εεεε, αυτο λεω φιλε Roi Baudoin, το πλοιο που φαινεται στη ''φωτο της καφετεριας'' ειναι 90% το Αγ. Νικολαος που πλεον εχει υποστει εκτεταμενη μετασκευη. Η παντοφλα της αλλης φωτο που ειναι αραγμενη διπλα στο Πορτο Λαφια δεν ξερω ποια ειναι (προς το παρων).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα πάω στο λιμάνι να τους δείξω και τη φωτογραφία με το πλοίο που είναι δίπλα στο "Πόρτο Λάφια". Εμένα μου είπαν ότι σίγουρα υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή πλοίο με το όνομα "¶γιος Νικόλαος" στη γραμμή Μαρμαρίου-Ραφήνας, αλλά δεν είχα τις δύο φωτογραφίες μαζί μου.

----------


## Karolos

Παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι, ελπίζω νά σας αρέσουν.

Delos..jpg

Rafina 87- 88.jpg

Rafina 8....jpg

Rafina 89.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πάς να μας τρελάνεις????

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ....ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ 1991, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΘΝΟΣ ,ΧΙΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΑ....

IAN 1991..jpg

----------


## noulos

> Παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι, ελπίζω νά σας αρέσουν.


Στην 3η φωτό δίπλα στο Λήμνος είναι το Αλέκος (πρώην Ατλας και νυν Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος);

----------


## Karolos

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου !
Ναί αυτός ο Βάπορας είναι. ΑΛΕΚΟΣ τότε, πρίν γίνει όπως είναι σήμερα.

Καλό καλοκαίρι._

----------


## Karolos

*Καλησπέρα* ήθελα να γράψω φίλε μου Noulos, αλλά _χίλια συγνώμη_ γιά τήν (μ.....α) που έκανα.  Έβαλα τό δάκτυλο σέ λάθος πλήκτρο.

Περιμένω απάντηση δέν θέλω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς ?

----------


## str79

Το "άγιος Νικόλαος" είναι η παντόφλα που πήγαινε Μαρμάρι πριν να δρομολογηθεί εκεί το Κάρυστος ΙΙ;

Το Λήμνος που λέει ο Carolos ποιο ήταν ρε παιδιά; Θυμήστε μου λίγο. 

Επίσης στις φωτογραφίες του Κάρολου μου έκανε εντύπωση το Επτάνησος σε αυτή με το Κύθνος που είχε σηκωμένη την πλώρη. Το είχα δει πολλές φορές στη Ραφήνα -και είχα τη χαρά να με πάει στην Τήνο με μποφόρια- αλλά δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να το έχω δει με σηκωμένη πλώρη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Λήμνος"* είναι το περίφημο *"Λήμνος"*, το μετέπειτα "Παναγία Τήνου", το οποίο μέχρι το τέλος του Ιουνίου έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.
Τπ "Άγιος Νικόλαος" είναι η παντόφλα που πήγαινε στο Μαρμάρι.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι τα δρομολόγια στη Ραφήνα τα έκανε αρκετά πριν το "Κάρυστος ΙΙ".
Πρέπει να είναι το πλοίο που έδενε σε μια θέση που προοριζόταν για αυτό το πλοίο, λίγο δεξιά σε σχέση με τη θέση των ταχυπλόων σήμερα, και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε από άλλα πλοία.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως έχουν περάσει τα πλοία του Αγούδημου (GA) από τη Ραφήνα? αν ναι, έχουμε καμία φωτογραφία???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Eliasaslan, χρόνια πολλά και ότι το καλύτερο.

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι από τα Αγουδημόπλοια έχει περάσει το *"Ρομίλντα".*
Συγκεκριμένα, είχε έρθει μία φορά σε αντικατάσταση του "Αλκαίου", το οποίο είχε παρουσιάσει βλάβη.
Αυτό πρέπει να έγινε κάπου στα 1996 ή στα 1997.

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την σπάνια πληροφορία φίλε Roi Baudoin, χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα, καλή χρονιά και υγεία πάνω απ'ολα

----------


## leonidas

Μηπως ξερετε αν υπηρχε συνδεση με Κρητη ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση, φίλε Λεωνίδα, ότι σύνδεση με Κρήτη δεν πρέπει να υπήρχε.
Κάποια στιγμή, νομίζω στα 2006, ήταν να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το *"Εξπρές Αφροδίτη"* από τη Ραφήνα για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο.
Όμως, τελικά το δρομολόγιο αυτό δεν έγινε ποτέ.
Πιθανόν, κάποια από τα ταχύπλοα του Ηλιόπουλου (Sea Jet, Super Jet) να έχουν κάνει κάποτε τη σύνδεση με την Κρήτη.

----------


## Ellinis

Eκτός και αν θεωρήσουμε συνδεση το κατάπλου του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ για να ξεφορτώσει τους οπαδούς της ΑΕΚ. :mrgreen:

----------


## papaioa_george

*Super Jet  περυσι από δεκέμβριο ως αρχές Φεβρουαρίου*

*Παρασκευή   8 πμ για Τήνο - Μύκονο*
*Σάββατο        8 πμ για Τήνο - Μύκονο*
*Κυριακή         8 πμ για Τήνο -Μύκονο*
*                       16.45 μμ για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Θήρα - Ηράκλειο*

----------


## papaioa_george

> Παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι, ελπίζω νά σας αρέσουν.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5734
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5735
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5736
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5737


Πολύ ωραίες. Όντως με τρελάνανε αλλά μου δημιουργήσανε και απορίες.
Στην πρώτη είναι το Δήλος ή το Επτάνησος;Στη δεύτερη ποιο είναι το πλοίο που εικονίζεται μπροστά από τα άλλα( προς το μέρος που τραβήχτηκε :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Πολύ ωραίες. Όντως με τρελάνανε αλλά μου δημιουργήσανε και απορίες.
> Στην πρώτη είναι το Δήλος ή το Επτάνησος;Στη δεύτερη ποιο είναι το πλοίο που εικονίζεται μπροστά από τα άλλα( προς το μέρος που τραβήχτηκε


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το _ΔΗΛΟΣ_ και στην δεύτερη, σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το _ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ_

----------


## papaioa_george

Thanks :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## papaioa_george

Κάπου είδα ότι το σημερινό Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 έκανε δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για τη Μυτιλήνη κσι τη Χίο ως Αίολος Εξπρές . Αλλά πουθενά αλλου δεν το βλέπω. Αληθεύει; Αν ναι υπάρχει καμιά φωτό; ( Στη Ραφήνα )

----------


## gtogias

Τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα του 2005 ταξίδεψα από Πειραιά για Χίο με το Αίολος Εξπρές. Δυστυχώς χωρίς φωτογραφία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Rafina_ as I remember her in 1959, when as youngsters we would take the  _Yperastikon_ and come for a daily excursion. The town was built in 1924 by refugees from Asia Minor

The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Rafina 1959.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλοί μου φίλοι, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, είναι η Ραφήνα πριν το 1948.
> Είναι πάρα πολύ χαρακτηριστικός ο τρόπος που προσπαθεί να δέσει το βαπόρι.
> Έχουμε ανεβάσει μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία με το "Κάρυστος" δεμενο στην ίδια θέση.
> Εδώ στο θέμα *"Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας".*
> 
> *http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...774#post149774*
> 
> Σίγουρα, φίλε Νίκο είναι πριν από το 1948, μιας και το τσιμεντόπλοιο δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα.
> 
> Ο Καβουνίδης είχε μεγάλη σχέση με τη Ραφήνα και πριν από τον πόλεμο είχε δρομολογήσει τα πλοία *"Τρίγλια"* και *"Αυλίς"* από τη Ραφήνα. Σύμφωνα με το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *Θανάση Πιστικίδη "Ριζώματα - Βιώματα - Παθήματα Αληθινές Ιστορίες Ραφήνα"*, το *"Αυλίς"* το βούλιαξαν τα γερμανικά στούκας μέσα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το 1940


Πραγματικά, ο Καβουνίδης καταγόταν από την Τρίγλια της Μικράς Ασίας και βοήθησε στην μεταφορά των συμπολιτών του στη νέα τους πατρίδα - τη Ραφήνα. 
Να και κάποια σχόλια αλιευμένα από το διαδύκτιο:




> Ο εφοπλιστής Φίλιππος Καβουνίδης από την Τρίγλια Βιθυνίας, γαμπρός επʼ αδελφή του τραγικού ιεράρχη Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης, σώζει αδιάκοπα ζωές των συμπατριωτών του. Το 1922 το πλοίο του, _Ευστράτιος Καβουνίδης_ μεταφέρει στο Καραμπουρνάκι κατοίκους της Κερασιάς που βρίσκονταν κοντά στον Μαρμαρά. Η ίδια Εταιρία με τα πλοία _Χελιδόνι_, _Βιθυνία_, και _Τρίγλια_ , μεταφέρει κατοίκους της πατρίδας του στην Καλαμαριά.





> Παράλληλα ο Φίλιππος Καβουνίδης στέλνει το βαπόρι του «_Ελλήσποντος_» στη Τένεδο και παραλαμβάνει και άλλους Τριγλιανούς που παρέμεναν εκεί.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Υπήρχε ποτέ σύνδεση Ραφήνας - Πεταλιών;*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Υπήρχε ποτέ σύνδεση Ραφήνας - Πεταλιών;*


Egw then 0ymamai tipote tetoio ektos an htan kanena poly mikro karavaki, miktotero apo auta pou phgainan sta Styra (milaw gia to 1950-70)

N

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Οι Πεταλιοί κατοικούνται;*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Οι Πεταλιοί κατοικούνται;*


Good question.  Back when I was young in the 60s they belonged to a Greek shipowner.  I recall that he was inviting Maria Callas a lot.  Of course I have no idea what happened since then.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο ιπτάμενος Ερμής και το δελφίνι V που πήγαιναν;*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ο ιπτάμενος Ερμής και το δελφίνι V που πήγαιναν;*


Dystyxws then 0ymamai. Epi th eukairia, oi Petaliloi htan tou Vergoth

----------


## giorgos_249

> . Epi th eukairia, oi Petaliloi htan tou Vergoth


*Ευχαριστώ .*

----------


## ge67

Έχει κανείς από εσάς φωτογραφίες με ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ τους 1982-1985;
Μήπως για το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ πριν βυθιστεί σε εκείνο το δραματικό βράδυ του Φεβρουαρίου 1985( :Wink:  ή 1986( :Wink:  δε θυμάμαι...Βοηθήστε με

----------


## ge67

Επιπλέον, είχε ταξιδέψει κανείς με το ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ; Αυτό δεν ήταν που έβγαιναν τα αμάξια πάνω στο κατάστρωμα...τι περίεργο και αυτό....τα έτρωγε το αλάτι....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ φίλε *ge67*, υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από όλα τα πλοία που ζητάς στα αντίστοιχα θέματα.

Το ναυάγιο του *"Χρυσή Αυγή"* πρέπει να έγινε τον *Φεβρουάριο του 1983.*

Έχουμε να πούμε πολλά ακόμα για όλα αυτά τα πλοία.

----------


## ge67

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για όλα όσα ανεκτίμητα μας προσφέρετε σε αυτό το site Η Ραφήνα έχει ιστορία έστω και αν η εξέλιξή της τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια χάλασε το χρώμα που είχε παλιά. Είμαστε σε αναμονή ανάπτυξης και νέων θεμάτων, όπως για παράδειγμα το εξής:
Σε τραγούδι του νέου κύματος υπάρχει αναφορά για κάποιο πλοίο που πήγαινε Αλεξάνδρεια-Ραφήνα τα χρόνια εκείνα. Προφανώς αναφέρεται σε αντιστασιακούς ή στρατιώτες που πήγαιναν Αφρική στον πόλεμο (Ξεκινούσαν κάτω από το εκκλησάκι της Αγ. Μαρίνας, κάτω από του Αγ. Νικολάου) Ξέρει κάποιος ποιο καράβι ήταν αυτό;

----------


## boeing

Το λέγαν ¶για Κυριακή. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι πραγματικά ένα πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας της Ραφήνας.

Το "Αγία Κυριακή" είναι το πιο γνωστό από τα καΐκια που έδρασαν κατάτ τη διάρκεια του πολέμου.
Σίγουρα, πάντως, είναι και άλλα πολλά.

Σύντομα, θα δούμε πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## Karolos

_Βραδινή ξεκούραση στο λιμάνι Ραφήνας το έτος 2000
_
img109.jpg

_Χαρισμένη σε όλους τούς φίλους του θέματος_

----------


## Karolos

_Και εκεί που είμαστε ήσυχα, να ο νέος καταπλέει για πρώτη φορά στην Ραφήνα, ολοκαίνουριος και ορεξάτος.
_
img112.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Και εκεί που είμαστε ήσυχα, να ο νέος καταπλέει για πρώτη φορά στην Ραφήνα, ολοκαίνουριος και ορεξάτος._
> 
> img112.jpg


 ΚΑΡΑΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.
Και ενας λογος παραπανω ειναι οτι ο τοτε νεος καθε χρονο λεγεται οτι θα επιστρεψει. Αλλα δεν...
Ο βαπορας καλα κρατα....

----------


## sv1xv

> Το λέγαν ¶για Κυριακή. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα.


Μόλις πρόσεξα αυτή τη συζήτηση. Πιθανόν να σας ενδιαφέρουν τα λόγια του τραγουδιού, το οποίο έλεγε η Ρένα Κουμιώτη (έχει και υπονοούμενα για preservation κλπ).



```
Η ¶για Κυριακή

Το λέγαν ¶για Κυριακή
εκείνο το καΐκι
που στη σκλαβιά στην Κατοχή
δούλευε στη διαφυγή
πάλευε για τη Νίκη

Αλεξάνδρεια - Ραφήνα
πήγαινε τα χρόνια εκείνα
και για μπάρκο μες στΆ αμπάρια
είχε όλο παληκάρια

Τώρα η ¶για Κυριακή
στην αμμουδιά σαπίζει
κι όταν τη βλέπω στο γιαλό
τρέχει το δάκρυ μου θολό
και η καρδιά ραγίζει.

Αλεξάνδρεια - Ραφήνα
πήγαινε τα χρόνια εκείνα
και για μπάρκο μες στΆ αμπάρια
είχε όλο παληκάρια
```

----------


## str79

γεια σας παιδιά, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το εξαιρετικό βίντεο του κ. Απόστολου Μιχαρικόπουλου και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αλλά κάθομαι και το βλέπω συνέχεια και συγκινούμαι. Το μόνο που λείπει είναι το Πόρτο Λάφια.

Βλέπουμε τα δύο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ, το ένα εκ των οποίων το σημερινό Μακεδών με την τότε πλώρη και το κόκκινο τότε Νήσος Χίος.

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς ως προς το ποιο είναι το άσπρο πλοίο πίσω από το Νήσος Χίος και ποιο το μπλέ καράβι που αναχωρεί;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αχ φίλε μου,αν ήταν πιό καθαρό το βίντεο...
Το μπλε πλοίο είναι το ΑΙΝΟΣ του Στρίντζη.

----------


## str79

μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν και 1980. Μακάρι να βρεθούν και άλλα τέτοια ντοκουμέντα με τα πλοία της Ραφήνας

----------


## str79

Λοιπόν όχι μόνο πιο καθαρό αλλά 7:30 με όλους τους θρύλους της εποχής χάρη στην Αννα Μιχαρικοπούλου. ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΙ, ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ, ΑΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Λοιπόν όχι μόνο πιο καθαρό αλλά 7:30 με όλους τους θρύλους της εποχής χάρη στην Αννα Μιχαρικοπούλου. ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΙ, ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ, ΑΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ



...καταπληκτικό!  Να υποθέσω ότι το «Νήσος Χίος» πήγαινε Βόρειο Αιγαίο, και το «Αίνος έκανε το κλασικό Άνδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο ( ; )   :Bi Polo:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *...καταπληκτικό!  Να υποθέσω ότι το «Νήσος Χίος» πήγαινε Βόρειο Αιγαίο, και το «Αίνος έκανε το κλασικό Άνδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο ( ; ) *


Απο την Προοδο της Χιου 2/6/1980
19800602 Nissos Xios Proodos Xiou.jpg

Καιι παλιν απο την Προοδο στις 4/1/1982

19820104 Nissos Xios Proodos.jpg

Απο την Χιακη Φωνη τον Αυγουστο 1987

19870800 Nissos Xios Xiakh Fwnh.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Απο την Προοδο της Χιου 2/6/1980
> 19800602 Nissos Xios Proodos Xiou.jpg
> 
> Καιι παλιν απο την Προοδο στις 4/1/1982
> 
> 19820104 Nissos Xios Proodos.jpg
> 
> Απο την Χιακη Φωνη τον Αυγουστο 1987
> 
> 19870800 Nissos Xios Xiakh Fwnh.jpg


...μιλάμε για database με μεγάλη χωρητικότητα, υψηλή μνήμη, ισχυρό και γρήγορο επεξεργαστή!

----------


## Ellinis

> ...καταπληκτικό!  Να υποθέσω ότι το «Νήσος Χίος» πήγαινε Βόρειο Αιγαίο, και το «Αίνος έκανε το κλασικό Άνδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο ( ; )


Οχι δεν έκανε το κλασικό, αλλά  Ραφήνα- Σύρο- Πάρο- Νάξο. Το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει και εδώ.

----------

